# Street Photography - Contentious?



## ORourkeK (Feb 28, 2019)

I read this article where it seems this person is "crying" a lot about nothing. To me, it almost seems like the person is making up their own issues as they go along. I have never once heard from someone, nor read an article, where the point was to bash street photographers. Am I just turning a blind eye to it? Are street photogs looked down on? I myself envy street photographers --  well, good ones at least. The way they can be in a busy area and still compose a beautiful image that isn't overly cluttered... I should get out in the streets more. 

https://petapixel.com/2019/02/27/why-is-street-photography-so-contentious/


----------

